# Lazy Hunters



## RedRum13 (29 January 2012)

Recently I have no noticed that people are becoming more and more lazy when turning their horse and themselves out for hunting, now it really bugs me... since when was dirty tack.. poo stains and black puffa jackets suitable for hunting? I always make such an effort with mine every single time.. why do other people not do it?

Does anyone else have this problem at their local hunt?


----------



## Blitzen (29 January 2012)

A few seasons ago I saw a girl turn up at the meet in a red puffa jacket! And she was still wearing it when they moved off! I didn't follow that day, so don't know how long she was wearing it for.
I have to say, I don't plait at all, I have a little cob with the bushiest mane ever, I can't even coax it into a running plait. Bits of it stick up all over the place, so it looks tidier to thin it as much as I can, train it over and keep it fairly short. I make up for my faux pas with enthusiasm, manners, and by generally being correct in other areas. I've never been pulled up on not plaiting, but I'm considering hogging (even though I like a decent chunk of mane to grab onto on the approach to a particularly large hedge/ditch!).
I think hunts are probably just glad of the support, and appriciate that people are giving their time and money to follow. Times are hard for everyone, and perhaps they don't want to lose potential "customers" who are out on a visitors ticket by making them feel daft for getting it wrong, and risk them not coming back again.  
(Oh, and I'm guilty of having a poo covered horse too. As soon as my mare hears the hounds, the excitement,  errr, affects her bowels... And she goes from having sparkly white legs, to splattered green in a matter of seconds. There's not much I can do by this point though! However, stable stains - never. We always stroll off the trailer immaculate, even if we don't stay that way for long). x


----------



## RedRum13 (29 January 2012)

Generally rule of thumb the newcomers are pretty good... they do their homework and always try their best. I don't always plait... only people with grooms have time for that every hunt day! Lol! But it just seems that people aren't bothering too much... like you said.. stable stains.. are straw in the tail.. I've seen a few of those! And I don't expect everyone to get it right.. hunt etiquette can be quite confusing sometimes for people but I can't think it would hurt people to clean their boots, wear cream jods/breeches and some form of a smart jacket. I object to the girl I saw wearing black jodphurs.. dirty boots and a puffa coat. It was quite clear no effort was put in at all. I mean after all the hunt does such a good job in giving us a good day even post ban.. that we can make the effort to look reasonably smart! Like you said hunts can't afford to be picky but it does seem that a few people need reminding of what they should and shouldn't be turning up to meet a like! Well we will all know that soon as your off most of the hard work is ruined but at least you look smart at the meet for your glass of port


----------



## irish_only (29 January 2012)

I think it is just lack of education about hunting etiquette and the importance of being well turned out. Newcomers can be excused the occasional faux pas, but should surely see that they have not quite attained the standards of the regulars and would want to put it right next time.

Would they go to a show suitably undressed for the occasion?


----------



## RedRum13 (29 January 2012)

I completely agree.. you always get a few that turn up and couldn't give a toss. I don't know about you but I take pride in my horses and my own appearance when out hunting.. and its lovely that people notice & comment. It appears other people do not have this kind of pride for that... I think thats a real shame!


----------



## TwoPair (30 January 2012)

Irish Only in a word yes, you do get people turning up at shows like that.

I am my own groom. My horse is ALWAYS plaited for hunting. If I have an early start, I do it the night before and put a lycra hood on. There is no excuse for not turning out well. You can plead ignorance but all the packs I know require you to book in with the secretary, especially as a newcomer. That is your opportunity to ask about turnout and etiquette.


----------



## NeilM (30 January 2012)

Interesting thread. 

I have recently decided that I would like to try hunting and so I have really been 'doing my homework' with regards to correct dress and turn out.

I would say that it is easier to find information in some places than others, but most hunts that have web sites (not many do) will have at least some information on turn out.

I think it is only polite to at least make an effort, even if many web sites suggest that they would prefer you to turn up in normal riding clothes than not turn up at all, they do all make it clear that being neat and tidy is a requirement, and sombre colours are preferred.

As for plaiting....nightmare. I have a field kept NF with a mane like a bottle brush. Fortunately I have a friend who shows to a very high standard, so I will be visiting her yard to learn exactly how it should be done.

I still think he'll have a mane like a bottle brush, but it will be a plaited bottle brush


----------



## RedRum13 (30 January 2012)

Very true, there is never an excuse for being un tidy for hunting..boots & tack are always sparkling.. best jacket, best breeches.. 99% my horse is plaited up, and washed! Hunt Secretarys are usually helpful so asking them is the best idea.. they will tell what is expected of you on the day. People need to brush up on their etiquette!


----------



## Bernster (30 January 2012)

I did the research before I went out, even though the hunt website said it wasn't obligatory to be in full regalia.  But I like going out correctly turned out, makes it more of an occasion and I like to make the effort.

I have a very white horse so it is a complete pain especially in the midst of winter but we do look clean and tidy for the first 5 minutes at least!

Am terrible at plaiting but he's not fully clipped and my friend now does mine whilst I go fetch the lorry


----------



## chestnut cob (30 January 2012)

The thing that annoys me is ladies with long hair who don't use a hair net!  I saw someone out over Xmas who had long blonde hair, half of it in a pony tail and the rest flying around all over the place... and that was at the meet so dread to think how it looked after a good gallop.  The meet card even says "ladies please remember your hairnet" so there's no excuse...

But then again, it annoys me when women with long hair don't tie it up for riding normally.  Used to know a girl with waist length hair who left it loose to ride and just plonked a hat on.  Hate it!

I only go out once every couple of weeks / once a month but like to think my horse and me are both immaculate.  Only once so far this season have I not plaited (and that only because it didn't stop howling a gale until about 15 mins before I needed to leave so I hadn't decided whether to go), every other time he is plaited and usually tail plaited up out of the way.  Tack is clean, horse is clean and I am clean.


----------



## Ella19 (1 February 2012)

Yes, no hairnets for humans, unplaited horses, burs in the tail, dirty tack and bright numnahs.

Don't even get me started on manners. I had one person at a recent meet continually ride her mare up my mares backside despite asking her not to and moving out the way as my mare,was very uncomfortable with this particular mare, they followed me! People don't warn of gates or holes, v few thanked the gate shutter and few volunteered to open the gate. v few said goodnight, v few waited for others through gates and gaps.

I'm thinking of changing hunts as its become v relaxed, full of newcomers which in itself isn't a problem but they come out cause havoc on badly behaved horses and refuse to learn hunting etiquette.


----------



## toppy72 (4 February 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			The thing that annoys me is ladies with long hair who don't use a hair net!  

Completley agree a hairnet is neither expensive nor time consuming.  


Good turnout is a way of showing respect to the landowners over whose land we ride,  being scruffy is rude like turning up to a dinner party in your PJ's is rude
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orangehorse (4 February 2012)

I hate to see dangling hair too!

Even though someone might not have all the correct clothes, everything should be as clean as possible.

I have only been to one meet this season and I was impressed by the turnout, but I think this particular hunt has always been praised for the standard of the field.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (4 February 2012)

I hate seeing people with dirty horses, tack and boots.
OK those that keep their horses or ponies out have an excuse as it is nigh impossible to get them clean on the morning but the rest of the gear can be clean and tidy.

I pride myself that in the last 26+ years I have only once sent out two horses unplaited for a meet and that was because I nearly severed my thumb that morning. Horses, tack and riders started out neat and tidy though.


----------



## Ella19 (4 February 2012)

i'm sorry but mine lives out and is grey (as in white grey!) and she is always sparkling, it doesn't take long to wash and dry her before popping a turnout on and spot cleaning the next morning.


----------



## chico7 (6 February 2012)

Pet hate is long hair dangling! Whether tied or come out of the hairnet untied!! I have long hair myself but it takes no time to put in a bun and a hairnet!


----------



## TwoPair (6 February 2012)

chico7 said:



			Pet hate is long hair dangling! Whether tied or come out of the hairnet untied!! I have long hair myself but it takes no time to put in a bun and a hairnet! 

Click to expand...

Agreed! Hairnets take no time! Except when I do them. One hairnet. Secure in ponytail type fashion with a band. Twist around itself to form bun, then multilayer a hairnet over that (one hair net twisted over creating about 3 layers) then secured with a band, then a scrunchie. Just my pet thing!

Also, the grey in my sig lived out, he was bathed the night before, spot cleaned the morning of, and usually remained grey most of the day. I'd spray his belly and legs with coat sheen or EziGroom 3in1 which stopped the mud sticking too badly!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (6 February 2012)

God I hate hair dangling out!!! A very good friend of mine does this, she has bright blonde hair, long and does put it in a hairnet but not well enough that it stays in. It was mentioned to her by one of the masters wives and she bitched to me about it and I back up masters wife. She then said I don't care what people think!!! She and her BF never plait either she says she doesn't have time in the morning before a hunt. I could understand this if she had loads of things to do but generally she doesn't.....

We have a few who don't plait. I always comment on this.......as I find that if you don't say anything then they don't plait at all but if you keep saying it then eventually and hopefully they will plait one day....!!!

We have a good reputation for turn out. Any newcomers are excused if they come out the first couple of times incorrectly dressed but if they continually do it then they are pulled up on it.


----------

